# Drop in egg production



## ChickenLady71 (Mar 15, 2015)

We have 8 hens. We've gone from 6-8 eggs a day to ONE. For over a week now, ONE. Any ideas?
I went from having too many to know what to do with to being where I have to consider buying them again!
I know heat can affect them, but this drop seems a bit extreme. We inherited the chickens with our farm, & I have no idea how old they are, which I know can also affect egg production. The drop happened overnight, however, so it seems like something other than age is at play.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Do they have any other symptoms like diarrhea or not eating


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you make any changes like moving them to a new coop, adding new birds? Do you see more feathers than usual laying around? Check for new quills, they could be going in to a molt.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

sounds like molt to me as this exact thing happened to me last year. check for feathers like Robin suggested


----------



## ChickenLady71 (Mar 15, 2015)

I haven't changed anything, & I haven't noticed any diarrhea or lack of eating. They free-range, though; should I try tossing some feed to them? I did see a few feathers the other day, so I'll check out the molting possibility. 
Thanks so much for the suggestions!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait, are you not feeding them feed at all? They should receive it even when free ranging to make certain they are getting everything they need, including calcium.


----------

